# Just Following the Rules -- Hello!



## glimmer899 (Dec 26, 2004)

Just following the "rules" and posting my introduction here!

For the most part, I'll let my random comments that I'm going to make in the future speak for me!  

Right now, I work professionally at a college, in the field of Student Activities, but teching is, and will always be, one of my loves. Odd to say this I guess, but working on a show is actually a huge stress reliever for me.

As for background, I spent four years doing everything from running the flyrail to running the lightboard, and finally settling on Stage Managing. Currently, I Assistant Direct and Stage Manage for a student run musical theatre company at the college where I work, and I love every minute of it!

Can't wait to explore the rest of the site and get to know everyone.


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 26, 2004)

Do I detect a glimmer of foreboding?

Welcome to the forums, look foreward to your input, no question is too dumb to ask, and all that sort of thing.


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 26, 2004)

hiya,
hope you can help us and we can help you!


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 26, 2004)

Is there really a _rule_ that says that you must introduce yourself? If there isn't can there be one?


----------



## Peter (Dec 27, 2004)

lol, i dont know about a "rule" might be something to look into though.....  

Welcome! When it comes down to it, Tech is a stress reliever for me too, although it's not a job that stresses me, it's schoolwork (try 3 AP classes and 2 other accademic classes at the same time)! 

Please have fun roaming the forums, and please share your experice with all of us so we can all learn, and in return, we will do the same! Welcome!


----------



## Sombra2 (Dec 27, 2004)

i agree, any any type of work with technology/electronics usallay helps relieve stress. for some it smoking but for me it repairing or operating computers, electronics or moderm day.

ps. on a totally different note, something i'm watching. on comedy central i didn't know william shattner is a comedian. anyone know that?


----------



## ship (Dec 27, 2004)

Sombra2 said:


> ps. on a totally different note, something i'm watching. on comedy central i didn't know william shattner is a comedian. anyone know that?



You have obviously never heard his LP. (vinyl record for those of you too young.)

He has been doing comedy for years now in kind of making fun of his acting style or past part in Star Trek in a tongue and cheek way. What is that priceline commercials of late? I don't remember any comedy in his last series TJ Hooker but it was a crime drama - sort of at least.


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 27, 2004)

haha sombra2 were watching the same thing... i thought i was the only one up at 2:30 watching comedy central. and i find tech work to relieve stress, except of course for the 10 mins before a minor show or 3 days before a major show when i am completely stressed out, but as soon as the show starts, or especially after it ends its relaxing.


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 27, 2004)

I find it to be a great stress releiver. Until the actors start coming into the booth. It tends to go a little downhill when that starts.

But then again, yelling at them is a great way to let off some steam!


----------

